# Would you hire a PT that smokes?



## I Are Baboon (Jun 16, 2004)

I wouldn't.  How can I take motivation and health advice from someone who is addicted to one of the worst habits you can have?  If the trainer can't keep himself healthy, why would I want to take his advice?  

One of the trainers in my gym is obviously a smoker.  He comes into the gym stinking of cigarettes.  Nothing like getting a strong whiff of that as I'm trying to squeeze out those last two shoulder presses.    

I'm not trying to start a debate on smoking vs lifting because it's been done to death here.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 16, 2004)

I would not.


----------



## X Ring (Jun 16, 2004)

hmm, i Know its not Graham, it isnt that guy with the shaved head is it?

I am suprised Powerhouse would hire someone like that.  ALthough they may not have known it at the time when hiring him.  Also Paul is so amazingly anal about cleaning and having everything nice and neat I am suprised he would keep him on staff unless he is really great


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 16, 2004)

X Ring said:
			
		

> hmm, i Know its not Graham, it isnt that guy with the shaved head is it?


It's that older guy with the moustache...he had his arm in a sling for a while.  I think he used to compete.  He's there every morning.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 16, 2004)

i recently quit smoking (actually it's been 5 months, 2 weeks, 1 day, 12 hours and 58 minutes  ...i have a little counter on my computer)

i competed once before i started smoking.  i still remember how totally shocked i was to see more than a few competitiors (both men and women) smoking at the show. 

personally if i were to hire a trainer it would be for his/her knowledge.  if they knew their stuff i probably wouldn't care if they smoked.  i could learn just as much from them whether they quit smoking or kept smoking.

BUT if i owned a gym i wouldn't hire trainers who smoked b/c in my opinion it looks ridiculous and sends the wrong message


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 16, 2004)

Hell no. Smokers should be shuttled off to Europe. Thankfully we are succeeding in running them out of California. I especially like to see them huddled into corners at the airport in those "special" smoking areas. They look like detainees in a drunk tank.


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

No way!  I wouldnt trust my health to someone who didnt take care of his/hers.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> No way! I wouldnt trust my health to someone who didnt take care of his/hers.


ditto.


----------



## timt (Jun 16, 2004)

I have been trying to quit smoking for a couple of months now; everytime I get stressed I blow it. Any suggestions on helping with this goal I have tried Nicorette, patch and cold turkey. When I start to want a cigarette I have tried running or biking but it seems after a work out I really want a cigarette. I smoke a pack every 3 days and can go days with out them so I am not a big time smoker.


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 16, 2004)

timt said:
			
		

> I have been trying to quit smoking for a couple of months now; everytime I get stressed I blow it. Any suggestions on helping with this goal I have tried Nicorette, patch and cold turkey. When I start to want a cigarette I have tried running or biking but it seems after a work out I really want a cigarette. I smoke a pack every 3 days and can go days with out them so I am not a big time smoker.


My grandmother quit cold turkey after smoking for 25 years 2-3 packs a day. If she can do it you can.


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

My father had amazing results quitting with accupuncture therapy.  Worth a try.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 16, 2004)

i quit cold turkey as well.  the thing that helped me was that i had a sinus infection and felt too crappy to smoke.  when i got better i didn't start smoking again.


----------



## timt (Jun 16, 2004)

So I will work my way up to 2 packs a day, get a sinus infection and during that get accupuncture. The only reason I do smoke so little is because I have 2 jobs and then exercise taking most of my time. I am out right now and am giving it another go.


----------



## Jeeper (Jun 16, 2004)

No way!

It goes along with other life lessons:
1.  My trainer has to be in better shape than me
2.  A good cook has to be fatter than me. 

You do hire for their knowledge but applying that knowledge is also very important.  I may be able to describe how to paint a car but unless I have done it all the little tricks still escape me.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 16, 2004)

I might, if he still knew what he was doing.  It is unbeleivably hard to quit smoking.  He may have started smoking early before he cared as much about his health, and now it is too late.  I understand your point, but I don't care what he does as long as he can do his job.  He can be obese, addicted to cigarettes, and lazy, as long as he knows how to train me properly.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 16, 2004)

I really dont like being around smokers at all.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

timt said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on helping with this goal I have tried Nicorette, patch and cold turkey.


whenever you feel like smoking chew a piece of gum, also look at these pics so you can see what you're actually doing to your lungs:


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> He can be obese, addicted to cigarettes, and lazy, as long as he knows how to train me properly.


If he can't do it for himself how do you expect him to do it for you?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> He can be obese, addicted to cigarettes, and lazy, as long as he knows how to train me properly.


Doesn't really sound like someone that would know how to inspire.  A PT needs more than knowledge.  He/she needs to know how to motivate and inspire me.  An obese smoker just won't cut it.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 16, 2004)

There is a really hot trainer at my gym, who I had been drooling over for a few weeks.  She's in phenomenal shape and seeing her gave me a jolt in the gym.  As I was leaving the gym on Saturday, I saw her smoking outside my local brunch spot and I almost choked (that could have been the smoke.)  I need to see it, hear it, feel it to believe it and if I can smell the smoke, it would not work for me!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 16, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> whenever you feel like smoking chew a piece of gum, also look at these pics so you can see what you're actually doing to your lungs:


At quick glance, the pic on the right looks like a vagina.


----------



## timt (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW I'll stay away from them Connecticut women


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> At quick glance, the pic on the right looks like a vagina.


hmmm...what vaginas have you been looking at?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 16, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Doesn't really sound like someone that would know how to inspire. A PT needs more than knowledge. He/she needs to know how to motivate and inspire me. An obese smoker just won't cut it.


My desire to be healthy, active, look good, and get stronger is enough motivation and inspiration for me.  All my PT needs is knowledge.  As I said, I understand your point, but I could care less.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 16, 2004)

Rauschgift said:
			
		

> If he can't do it for himself how do you expect him to do it for you?


Because it's his job and he knows how to do it.  He just chooses not do that for himself.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2004)

timt said:
			
		

> I have been trying to quit smoking for a couple of months now; everytime I get stressed I blow it. Any suggestions on helping with this goal I have tried Nicorette, patch and cold turkey. When I start to want a cigarette I have tried running or biking but it seems after a work out I really want a cigarette. I smoke a pack every 3 days and can go days with out them so I am not a big time smoker.


Ok, I smoked for close to 18 years, 1.5 packs a day of Marlboro, then later switched to 'low' tar/nicotine cigs, which all that did was get me closer to 2.5-3 packs a day to get my fix. Quit 12 years ago. 

My advice to you?  Suck it up, and get serious.  Nicotine IS seriously addictive.  If you use the patch, that addiction is taken care of.  The rest is 'habit'.  If you REALLY want to quit you can do it.  Stop being such a wuss.   In fact if you can go days without them, then you should be able to go cold turkey. 

Oh yeah, the trainer.  Probably not.  But if I really thought he/she knew their shit, I might (but I would constantly harass them to quit smoking).


----------



## Blieb (Jun 16, 2004)

Would you hire a really fat, or skin and bone person for a trainer?  Someone who doesn't take care of theirs can't teach me how to take care of mine.

Do as I say, not as I do might have worked for little league soccer ...

My smoking stats are: One year, four months, four weeks, 22 hours, 15 minutes and 46 seconds. 10298 cigarettes not smoked, saving $1,853.59. Life saved: 5 weeks, 18 hours, 10 minutes.

It adds up.  The stench, the money, feeling better, not waking up gasping for air in the middle of the night.  But who's counting.


----------



## JJL (Jun 16, 2004)

I have known a couple of people who had some things in common
   1.  both loved to smoke
   2.  both said they couldnt stop
   3.  both had no trouble stopping when they developed cancer
   4.  both died
  Think about it you can stop but will you do it now or when its to late?


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2004)

Would it shock some of you for the fact that I know quite a few trainers, semi-pro's & pro's that DO smoke especially when drinking... _yeah, drinking_... smoke? The answer to that immediate question is "yes", because smoking does NOT limit that person's ability or knowledge in the health & fitness field. It may make them look dumb or ridiculous but..... whose perfect?

Think about it. Cigarettes, alcohol and drugs. Quite a few fall into that vice in this competitor's (BB & Fitness) world. But those people DO NOT advertise their addictionss but they do it anyways. Would I hire them? If their knowledge and client success rate is high, then "yes". On the other hand, if they told me that "to lose weight is to start smoking" then, "no".

The End


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 17, 2004)

Years ago I used to run in 10K and 15K's.  You'd be surprised at how many runners, and some of the really good ones, would light up, after the race...


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> hmmm...what vaginas have you been looking at?


At this point I'd be tempted to mention MBC except she'd probably hunt me donw and kick my ass.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Would it shock some of you for the fact that I know quite a few trainers, semi-pro's & pro's that DO smoke especially when drinking... _yeah, drinking_... smoke? The answer to that immediate question is "yes", because smoking does NOT limit that person's ability or knowledge in the health & fitness field. It may make them look dumb or ridiculous but..... whose perfect?


*trainers *- nope that would not shock me, they are a dime a dozen and the majority do not know their ass from their elbows.

*semi-pro's* - not sure what that is? a top amatuer maybe? yeah that would sort of shock me, and I would have to say if they drink and smoke I doubt they will ever make it to the pro level.

*pro's *- hmmm...I would have to know who, maybe a washed up pro, not a current competitive pro, no way.

drinking and smoking would severly hinder a competitive bodybuilder, not too mention the extra stress on the liver combined with the steroid use. so, if a pro bb seriously drinks and smokes they're idiots and I hope they get cirossis.

I would not take any trainer or bodybuilder seriously if they drink or smoke, period. If they are stupid enough to poison their bodies I have no respect for them and would not listen to a word they said.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

Markus Ruhl smokes   still doesn't mean its a good thing IMO, I just dont like being around smokers. Its a habit that you get nothing out of, it shows a weakness of the mind, its a waste of money, and you get zero benefits from it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2004)

let's not make the mistake of confusing "health" and professional bodybuilding.  the 2 concepts have little to do with eachother - seriously.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> let's not make the mistake of confusing "health" and professional bodybuilding. the 2 concepts have little to do with eachother - seriously.


Good point.  Steroids are terrible for the human body, but that doesn't make professional bodybuilders less knowledgeable when it comes to training methods and the ins and outs of bodybuilding.  As well, dropping below 5% body fat is certainly not healthy.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Markus Ruhl smokes


you're kidding?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> It may make them look dumb or ridiculous but..... whose perfect?


that is an interesting perspective.   If they had a track record of helping people attain their goals, then I'd jump on board, but like JersyDevil ... I'd be on his/her case constantly about their smoking habit.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you're kidding?


Nope, you can watch him toke up in his second video...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good point. Steroids are terrible for the human body


I agree with her statement, I find yours completely uneducated.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Nope, you can watch him toke up in his second video...


 

Thanks, I will never buy it now.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Steroids are terrible for the human body...


Please explain/elaborate.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Please explain/elaborate.


From what I understand steroids are very taxing on the liver, hypertension can result, immune function is lowered, certain other hormone levels are lowered, cholesterol levels increase, etc.


----------



## LAM (Jun 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> From what I understand steroids are very taxing on the liver, hypertension can result, immune function is lowered, certain other hormone levels are lowered, cholesterol levels increase, etc.


oral steroids, namely 17aa's are taxing on the liver.  besides that there isn't a "side effect" from using steroids that does not already occur naturally in the human body...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> oral steroids, namely 17aa's are taxing on the liver. besides that there isn't a "side effect" from using steroids that does not already occur naturally in the human body...


Well I didn't just pull that information out of my ass.  I did look into the side effects of anabolic steroids out of curiosity.  Is there just a ridiculous amount of misinformation on steroids available or what?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well I didn't just pull that information out of my ass. I did look into the side effects of anabolic steroids out of curiosity. Is there just a ridiculous amount of misinformation on steroids available or what?


Yes, the side effects are exaggerated beyond belief, when in fact there is very little real evidence of any real damage done by steroids. When used "correctly", meaning reasonable dosages, done in cycles, etc., they are quite safe.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> From what I understand steroids are very taxing on the liver, hypertension can result, immune function is lowered, certain other hormone levels are lowered, cholesterol levels increase, etc.


Ohh, so this is what you know based on worst case scenarios from people who abuse it and dont monitor their health.

Pretty similar to the "take acid and stare at the sun until you go blind" that the government used to spread around.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2004)

the goverment stigmatized steroids, the same way they have everyone thinking that ephedra causes heart attacks.


----------



## plouffe (Jun 17, 2004)

Marcus Ruhl smokes.. Would you take advices from him?



advices*


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yes, the side effects are exaggerated beyond belief, when in fact there is very little real evidence of any real damage done by steroids. When used "correctly", meaning reasonable dosages, done in cycles, etc., they are quite safe.


Well now I know better.  However, I still wouldn't consider doing steroids healthy.  It's just like how marijuana is relatively safe, but that doesn't make it healthy.


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that is an interesting perspective.  If they had a track record of helping people attain their goals, then I'd jump on board, but like JersyDevil ... I'd be on his/her case constantly about their smoking habit.


OMG!  I kept thinking in lines of Tobacco but I forgot Marijuana!  I know so many that use it and it's ridiculous and funny.  Oh well.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> OMG! I kept thinking in lines of Tobacco but I forgot Marijuana! I know so many that use it and it's ridiculous and funny. Oh well.


who, gopro?


----------



## LAM (Jun 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Is there just a ridiculous amount of misinformation on steroids available or what?


yes, and we owe that to the media...

the sides of abusing gh and insulin are far worse than those of abusing steroids


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well now I know better. However, I still wouldn't consider doing steroids healthy. It's just like how marijuana is relatively safe, but that doesn't make it healthy.


Safety has to do with remaining at your current health level. Healthy might imply promoting better health, and doing steroids wont make you live to be 215 years old.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Safety has to do with remaining at your current health level. Healthy might imply promoting better health, and doing steroids wont make you live to be 215 years old.


Whether it's considered safe or not, I just don't like the idea of toying with my hormones.  Don't confuse that statement with a factual item; it is my opinion and I am not arguing that changing hormone levels is necessarily detremental to one's health.  I just don't like the idea personally.  At the age of 19, I'm too damned horny all the time to be increasing testosterone levels anyway.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 17, 2004)

> Steroids are terrible for the human body


thanks for perpetuating ignorance bro, it does us all so much good..


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Whether it's considered safe or not, I just don't like the idea of toying with my hormones.


Nothing at all wrong with that. I dont like the idea of breathing in toxins all day long, but thats life these days.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 18, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> thanks for perpetuating ignorance bro, it does us all so much good..


If you had continued to read, then you would have realized that I wasn't perpetuating ignorance intentionally. I did do research on the subject, but I came across misinformation. We have all been misinformed at one time or another. I corrected myself and admitted that I was wrong. There is nothing more that I can do.


----------

